# Upright "Reanalyze" doesn't appear to work, ever



## ddement (Jan 18, 2015)

If I need to redo an early Upright correction after I've gone out to edit the image and come back to Upright, the correction buttons are grayed out and the Reanalyze button is active. This all seems normal, I suppose, but clicking it has never taken any action whatever. Seems dead. Happens on any image. Have to click Off and start over. Why is this? Has anyone seen the Reanalyze button work for them? 

Thanks for any clarification. DKD


----------

